# E46 M3 with 20's



## efx (Dec 25, 2002)

4" lip Aeros


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

efx said:


> *4" lip Aeros *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

and it's PY too : puke:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I must admit...
They look DAMNED expensive.

Needs drop now, though. And a wing. And a carbon fiber hood.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Almost cartoonish. :rofl: 

If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's on it so fast...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Almost cartoonish. :rofl:
> 
> If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's on it so fast... *


Would 17ers fit over the brakes? :dunno:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Would 17ers fit over the brakes? :dunno: *


You do know they are the same diameter as the 330's. The calipers aren't that much bigger either.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

2 words: Curb Rash!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Would 17ers fit over the brakes? :dunno: *


ive seen style 44s on one


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

bling blign


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *You do know they are the same diameter as the 330's. The calipers aren't that much bigger either. *


I didn't know. Looks good on 68Ms!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

efx said:


> *4" lip Aeros *


You could almost pass a football through those spokes! :yikes: Makes the brake disks appear small and wimpy.

But I like the color. :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Would 17ers fit over the brakes? :dunno: *


Monty Sidhu, one of the LA CCA club racers, ran the McNutts' 17" BBS RKs with Kumho Victoracers at Buttonwillow - barely cleared the brakes, but it worked!


----------



## JFawwaz (Nov 5, 2002)

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: looks alright


----------



## chubbyasian (Nov 18, 2002)

*If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's on*

Why in God's name would you put 17 ssr wheels on an M3? It would totally kill the image of the car


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's on*



chubbyasian said:


> *Why in God's name would you put 17 ssr wheels on an M3? It would totally kill the image of the car *


Because it would handle just as well and be lighter, hence faster. Image, schmimage.


----------



## HKE46Boy (Feb 16, 2003)

heres mine with 19" Aero (4" lip too)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's on*



Plaz said:


> *Because it would handle just as well and be lighter, hence faster. Image, schmimage. *


There are no 17" fitments for the E46 M3 on tirerack.com

Actually, 18x9.5" all the way around is probably best for the car, and is what the SSR Comps are listed at for the M3...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's o*



nate328Ci said:


> *There are no 17" fitments for the E46 M3 on tirerack.com
> 
> Actually, 18x9.5" all the way around is probably best for the car, and is what the SSR Comps are listed at for the M3... *


Look at the winter packages and come back to me. Tirerack only lists the OEM size and up. Why else would they separate SP from non-SP models? They just want to trick you into buying more expensive wheels, as it looks they did you.

17x9.5 will be better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: If I ever was lucky enough to acquire an E46 m3, I'd have 17" non-staggered SSR's on*



chubbyasian said:


> *It would totally kill the image of the car *


"Image" :tsk:


----------

